# IBM ThinkPad T30 wont turn on



## giuseppe105 (Apr 15, 2011)

i have read around for the day and tried everything. The battery does not keep its charge. I'm guessing the AC adapter is fine because if i plug it in with the battery installed a green light comes on for the battery and then it turn orange. I took the ram out and tried combination of none all or one in each slot. i took out the yellow battery below the battery and tried a combination of AC battery and AC with battery i removed the keyboard and reinstalled it. I have observed that when i plug the AC in with the battery out the battery light icon on the top of the laptop flickers for a split second and then turns back off. any ideas at this point would be a great help.


----------



## giuseppe105 (Apr 15, 2011)

some new improvements after a long time i found out that the battery is now fully charged


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi giuseppe105,

Is your computer working fine now?


----------



## giuseppe105 (Apr 15, 2011)

no still got the same problems as before


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Take a look at the thread below. Maybe something there to help.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## giuseppe105 (Apr 15, 2011)

is the yellow battery below my main battery the bios Battery or is it a backup battery? it looks like a normal mother board battery encased in a yellow jacket with wires coming out of it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

That would be the CMOS battery.


----------



## giuseppe105 (Apr 15, 2011)

I skipped the steps where he wanted me to remove the CPU and check the graphic card. I'm gonna to see if the step where i remove the CMOS battery works.


----------



## giuseppe105 (Apr 15, 2011)

well the CMOS battery didn't work. Im gona say the mobo is shot. If the CPU was broken the laptop would at least turn on. Even with no ram the computer should still turn on. i removed every component and it still wont turn on. I also checked the switch that tells the laptop the lid is closed that's fine. I have never once in my life seen a computer that will not turn on unless the mobo is shot.


----------



## giuseppe105 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm going to completely take the laptop apart tomorrow and check to see if the fuse is OK. it its not I'm going to bypass it with a wire or some tin foil 

I looked at some images of the mother board and it looks like it has 2 places the battery plugs into


----------



## giuseppe105 (Apr 15, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT

I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the problem was the keyboard. I pop'd out the keyboard and put power into the laptop then i pressed the keyboard ribbon in and the laptop magically turned on. Im going to open the keyboard and see whats wrong with it.

aww i have no idea how to open the keyboard... Is there some way to check if the socket is dirty or something because the keyboard works 100% when I'm running windows.

Now that i know the laptop is 100% OK. How do i find out why the laptop only tuens on when i plug the ribbon cable in while there is power?


----------

